
Wanted: Web front end programmer (paid – MVP) - ColinWright
I have a long-term project that I&#x27;m working on, and I&#x27;ve reached the stage where I need a toy version to play with to see what I&#x27;ve got wrong and test early ideas.  Yes, I could do this myself, but I honestly don&#x27;t have the time to acquire the necessary specific skills for front-end programming.<p>So I&#x27;m looking to employ someone to create the MVP with me.  This will be a paid task, and whoever ends up working with me on it will be able to influence the specification, content, scope, look and feel, and more.  But it&#x27;s a very short-term task in the first instance.<p>If you think you&#x27;d be interested, email me and I can send you more details.  If you&#x27;re worried that I&#x27;ll be unreasonable, I&#x27;m even willing to discuss the idea of making <i>all</i> our negotiations and interactions visible on HN.  Just a thought.<p>In the interests of full disclosure, I&#x27;ve put this request on HN before, had some expressions of interest, sent replies, and then had total silence, even after follow-up emails.  No idea why.
======
zschuessler
I suggest adding your email or other identifying information to your HN
profile :-)

My email is in my HN profile, feel free to contact me with more detail.

~~~
ColinWright
My email is trivial to find via the information in my HN profile, as several
people have already. Doing that gives you more information about me as well,
in case you want to find out more.

However, for this project you can contact me at

TopicsInMaths_HN (at) solipsys (dot) co (dot) uk

------
hobodermo
I might be interested as well. Could you email at hobodermo at gmail Cheers

~~~
ColinWright
Email sent.

------
aakashsigdel
I am interested. Could you email me at aakash(dot)sigdel at gmail

~~~
ColinWright
Have done so.

------
lsiunsuex
I might be interested - send me a message.

~~~
ColinWright
Done.

------
celticninja
Send me a pm or email me 315mgmt at gmail

~~~
ColinWright
There is no PM system on HN - I'll email you. Thx.

 _Edit: Email sent_

